# Why are Partis not allowed in AKC?



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, what I've heard is that when the breed was being "created" it was considered a spaniel. Solids and partis were frequently born in the same litter. At some point, the breed "creators" decided that they needed to separate the poodle from the spaniels and the most definitive way they could think of to do that was to get rid of the spotting pattern, which is very typical in spaniels. They decided that they would only register solid pups and spotted pups should not be bred. So basically, it was to be able to tell the poodle apart from other curly or wavy coated spaniel breeds of that era. This is what I was told by someone who does a lot of research into poodle history.


----------



## marbury (May 1, 2013)

Huh! Wow! Thanks for that info.

But... now partis are large solid blocks of color, with flecking/ticking/speckling discouraged. I wonder why they won't re-accept partis with that in mind? They're slated to allow long-coated GSDs again. I wonder if parti poodles are on the horizon or if they're forever outcast to UKC?


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

CKC (Canada) is making strides toward allowing them. If that happens, I think it's only a matter of time. I mean, probably still several years off, but I feel like attitudes are changing.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Please remember the AKC does not set any breed standards. The parent clubs set the breed standard and AKC follows it.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I personally hope we MC POODLES stay UKC & not AKC. I find AKC a bit nasty & money hunger. Look at our Mixed breed dogs. Years ago I showed AMBOR which was a Mixed breed club & they worked hard to become UKC accepted which they were. I showed Obedience & Agility UKC. Now AKC on the otherhand rolled up their noses & stated they were for Pure breeds ONLY. La De Da !!!! Now they allow the mixes to show because they were losing large amounts if $$$$ to the UKC registration. I will NOT give AKC my money. Our Multi Colors can stand strong in the UKC.


----------



## marbury (May 1, 2013)

Sorry about your experience, 3dogs.

I believe that the more registries we have the better. The world of dog showing is dying, if annual numbers of new registrations are any indication. I, for one, love the ring and the pride it allows me to show in all my dogs. I like a community where others share my passion for health, beauty, and bettering of the breed. Of course many argue that AKC does not share those goals; UKC will be no different if AKC falls by the wayside.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Marbury, good point about being involved. If we want to have venues for doing whatever dog sport we want, whether a performance event like obedience, agility or rally, or to show for conformation the parent organizations have to be there for us. 

We don't have to agree with everything the AKC or UKC say or do, but if we don't participate we shouldn't complain about what they actually decide to do. If we participate then we can have a say in policies and lobby to effect change. I think it is better to dive in if you see something you are interested in, but don't like aspects of. Then you can learn about why the organization works the way it does and hopefully bring new thinking to effect new policies and procedures if you think you have a better way.

Sookster, thanks for your insights on the parti story.


----------

